# Jobe's 4-4-4?



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Has anyone ever used Jobe's Organics 4-4-4 fertilizer in a soil mix before? I'm tempted to try it as it reportedly has useful bacteria and isn't super highly concentrated. Anyone's thoughts and/or feedback would be appreciated.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Mar 7, 2008)

Hi Phil,

I have used Jobe's Tree Food Spikes with good results for my outdoor trees. That said I was not familiar with the one you asked about so I looked it up and checked out the MSDS. Here is what is in it:










I'm not sure how much my plants will benefit from additional: "Feather Meal, Bone Meal, Sulfate of Potash, and Composted Poultry Manure". In addition it seems to have substantially more 'heavy metals' in it than I would be comfortable using in my tanks for a "dirted tank" including Arsenic, Cadmium, Mercury, and Lead.


----------



## Phil Edwards (Jan 22, 2004)

Thanks for that Roy.


----------

